# Macerating fruit...



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2014)

I picked up some strawberries, blackberries, and fresh pineapple yesterday. The strawberries were getting close to their best buy date. I decided to macerate them. Instead of sugar, I used balsamic vinegar, maple syrup, freshly ground black pepper (thanks Steve Kroll for that!), fresh French tarragon and fresh mint. I covered the bowl with the strawberries and blackberries, added the fresh pineapple this morning. I drained the fruit and have a lovely vinegrette for the romaine lettuce salad I plan to eat later with the fruit, some feta cheese, radishes, chick peas, cucumber, tomato, grilled chicken breast, pepitos, and more fresh herbs.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 5, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I picked up some strawberries, blackberries, and fresh pineapple yesterday. The strawberries were getting close to their best buy date. I decided to macerate them. Instead of sugar, I used balsamic vinegar, maple syrup, freshly ground black pepper (thanks Steve Kroll for that!), fresh French tarragon and fresh mint. I covered the bowl with the strawberries and blackberries, added the fresh pineapple this morning. I drained the fruit and have a lovely vinegrette for the romaine lettuce salad I plan to eat later with the fruit, some feta cheese, radishes, chick peas, cucumber, tomato, grilled chicken breast, pepitos, and more fresh herbs.



That sounds great! What are pepitos?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2014)

cave76 said:


> That sounds great! What are pepitos?



Pumpkin seeds.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 5, 2014)

The fruit infused vinaigrette sounds delicious. I've used macerated berries as a topping for ice cream or yogurt, but have never thought of using it for a salad dressing.  What a great idea.


----------



## cave76 (Apr 5, 2014)

I remember this from the 70's. I did it and lived but I'm wondering if it's safe.
*
Please do not try this unless it's deemed safe!*

VINTAGE FRUIT STARTER	 

Vintage Fruit Starter - Recipe - Cooks.com

I wonder if using fresh fruit could be used-----* Kept in the fridge?*


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> The fruit infused vinaigrette sounds delicious. I've used macerated berries as a topping for ice cream or yogurt, but have never thought of using it for a salad dressing.  What a great idea.


I'm chomping at the bit for summer which means salads and fruits...I did eat some of the fruit on top of greek yogurt this morning...it was very, very good. Of course, that maple syrup was the first of the season this year, so maybe I'm a bit biased...it has been a long time coming waiting for the sap to flow. We tapped the trees the first of March!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 5, 2014)

Cave, around here you can't get fruit in heavy syrup anymore.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 5, 2014)

What a coincidence, regarding a fruity dressing for salads. I just bought some arugula and baby greens yesterday to re-create a salad from one of my favorite restaurants (BJ's Restaurant and Brewhouse). 

It's a watermelon, arugula, and feta salad with a honey and orange vinaigrette dressing. It is to die for, I get it every time we go there. 

Does anyone else ever have something in mind for a dish, go to bed, then log on the next day to find that another poster has addressed that same thing? I love this place!


----------

